# Element/Trade Change



## danteh (3 May 2011)

Hello;

Recently I changed trades from Infantry to Fire Fighter. I was QL3 qualified as an infanteer. 

My question is, me being a Fire Fighter I am now air force but my blue DEUs have not arrived yet from Logistik Corps. So I am required to wear my old Army DEUs for an event. Do I remove my RCR items off my tunic? Or am I allowed to keep them on? I've asked around and people have been saying "It should be okay" but I figured I'd ask here to because this website has helped me quiet a few times before.

Thank you.

And I apologize if this topic has been asked before. I am typing this out on my phone because for some reason the DWAN blocks the website, at least on my computer for some reason, and I can't really do searches on my phone.


----------



## Occam (3 May 2011)

My gut reaction is that your OT message would have had an effective occupation change date on it, and it would have said that you were assigned "DEU: Air" on that date.  You no longer belong to the Army at that point and were I you, I'd have binned my uniform as it is no longer authorized for wear.  Presto chango, no more event that you're required to wear an unauthorized uniform to.

I'm not quite sure why the DWAN would block the site - lots of users use the site from the DWAN every day.


----------



## trigger324 (3 Jun 2011)

Similar situation, I change from a Reg Force Navy DEU to an AF one(according to the offer I accepted) come 13 July. Not too far off, I actually thought my OT message would be here by now with instructions on this. I know I use it for info on where to show up on that day, and as well I understand that I am to take said message to clothing stores for my initial issue of DEU.  

I have to wonder when this message will be here!

So anyway, with Logistik Unicorp being made mention of here, the OP says he gets his new kit off the site.  Is that what happens after all, not stores?  Doesn't seem right...

And, for anyone who's been through this, What of my current kit gets returned other than my NCD's? Am I going to be stuck with all my "non-workdress" like if I was retiring completely? If that's the case, what do I do with it all? I doubt I can sell it to the local army/navy surplus.  And in the case of common clothing items like boots/ties, I hope it's not issued to me all over again.

Plus the sooner I get rid of that DEU sweater, the better..

Also, how does my entitlement on LogistikUnicorp get changed when my Environment does?

What do you think?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jun 2011)

trigger324 said:
			
		

> Is that what happens after all, not stores?  Doesn't seem right...



Clothing stores will order you new DEUs for you.



> What of my current kit gets returned other than my NCD's?



You will have to return your NCDs as you no longer will be Navy. All Navy specific items of non-DEU uniforms and equipment will also have to be returned.




> I hope it's not issued to me all over again.



You will be issued that which you do not already have based on the scaled of issue for your new trade.



> Plus the sooner I get rid of that DEU sweater, the better..



You will get issued another DEU sweater, just a different colour.



> Also, how does my entitlement on LogistikUnicorp get changed when my Environment does?



This is changed by the system once your status is updated in HRMS.


----------



## trigger324 (3 Jun 2011)

Thanks! pretty much sums everything up!


----------



## Jaydub (3 Jun 2011)

Have you thrown in with CDN Aviator's lot, and become an AES Op?


----------



## trigger324 (3 Jun 2011)

Yeah, how'd ya know?

edit: not an Aes Op, an Aes Op trainee. there'll be a ways to go yet


----------



## Jaydub (3 Jun 2011)

Most do.  That's cool, though.  I've been up in Aircrafts and seen what they do.
Plus, I've never met an AES Op that doesn't love their trade.


----------

